# Chances of Getting Selected Through Express Entry in Canada



## blood_diamond (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am media professional -Female currently working in Mumbai,India since last 8.5 years. I would like to know what are the chances of getting selected through Express Entry System in Canada.Also, I would like to know it is advisable to file an application through an agent or should I do it on my own for PR. I have been talking to Y-Axis team on this. If anyone of you have got your work through them or know about them then please help me with your reviews.


Thanks,
Rikita P.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please see the sticky at the top of this branch for information on how Express Entry works.

You need to establish an Express Entry profile and enter the pool. Depending on what your Comprehensive Ranking Score (CRS) is, you may receive an ITA or you may not - the higher your score, the better your chances. Your Express Entry profile is valid for 1 (one) year. Also keep in mind that Express Entry is continuous intake, so people may enter the pool at any time of the year.

If your score is < 450 or so, I wouldn't put up much hope of receiving an ITA, as the program has been open for a year now and in that time, the lowest qualifying score that has been drawn has been exactly 450 points.

If your score is < 450, your only option of being able to come to Canada is to get a Provincial Nomination (PNP) or a _valid_ job offer from a Canadian employer, as getting a PNP or a _valid_ job offer will get you 600 points, which will get you an ITA.

You are better off filing the application on your own, as there is nothing that an agent can do for you that you can't do for yourself (they cannot sit your English test; they cannot get your university transcripts for you, nor can they have them assessed from WES.. _you_ have to send them off; they cannot get your work references etc). If a migration agent in India approaches you saying that they have a job offer for you in Canada, walk away... they _cannot_ get you a job in Canada any easier than you can.


----------



## blood_diamond (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi WestCoastCanadianGirl,

Thanks for you reply. My current score is 418 and I was talking to one of the Consultancy guys they told for any score above 400 Ontario is waiting to invite you under PNP is that true. Would also like to know how is Ontario as a market for Media Professionals.

Thanks,
Blood_Diamond


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

i couldn't tell you if any of that is true or not, but I would tend _not_ to believe a random non-Canadian migration consultant who makes such claims, especially if the consultant has no formal affiliation/regulation with the province of Ontario. 

I would advise that you consult the government of Ontario's PNP website directly to see exactly what the province is looking for as far as PNP is concerned... they (the province of Ontario) are the ones who would be assessing your application, so only they (province of Ontario) could give you definitive information in regards to what they will or will not accept.

As for what the job market is like in Ontario, unfortunately I cannot tell you that either... I am not in media and I don't live in the province (I am currently based in the UK). Given that a lot of radio/film/television production happens in Toronto, I should think that there is some demand for people in your profession (Vancouver would be another option... there is a large Indian community there as well, so I'd imagine that opportunities in the Indo-Canadian market would exist as well as in the mainstream English and French language markets). 

I would recommend that you do a Google search for "media professional job opportunities in Toronto/Vancouver/Canada"


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

blood_diamond said:


> My current score is 418 and I was talking to one of the Consultancy guys they told for any score above 400 Ontario is waiting to invite you under PNP is that true.



I call B.S. on that claim. Ontario is one of the provinces that takes in the most new people each year so why would it need to scrape the bottom of the barrel and invite people who have scores so far below the lowest score ever accepted under this program? I live in Ontario and trust me when I tell you that it is not desperately seeking new migrants. Whoever told you that is full of it.


----------

